# Detailed the WRX



## Dubnut (May 2, 2005)

Guys - detailed the WRX today, full story over here http://www.detailingworld.com/showthread.php?t=11279

a few pics tho


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Do you mean you CLEANED the car?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Apparently detailing is for COCKS......

Nice job Dubnut, read the full thread on dtw, good response from the regulars [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Ahem, cool

If this catches on (and let's face it, with a bbs called 'detailingworld.com', it's gaining fans), perhaps a new board could be set up on this forum.

Polishers of the world unite


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Rob

Will do a detail of Exige anytime, reckon I could get it looking special and seal it for the next years 'abuse' :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Rob
> 
> Will do a detail of Exige anytime, reckon I could get it looking special and seal it for the next years 'abuse' :wink:


Cheers for the offer Damon, but I don't want to be disowned by SELOC and LoT. In any event, it'd be like polishing a turd.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

On Sunday I'm taking my 130k Volvo to be detailed at the local Polish (that's Polish, not polishing) gaff.

Â£10 inside and out.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Carlos said:


> my 130k Volvo


Jesus that is one expensive Volvo!!!!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

head_ed said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > my 130k Volvo
> ...


Aye, and the cheapskate is only spending Â£10 on getting it cleaned, sorry, detailed... [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

BreTT said:


> head_ed said:
> 
> 
> > Carlos said:
> ...


LOL......mad people :lol: :wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I have this for sale if you are interested
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

jbell said:


> I have this for sale if you are interested
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=


Aside from being completely off topic, what's the value of the 'K10' prefix on a Subaru Impreza? I ask because there are 151 'WRX' plates on the DVLA website, ranging from Â£399 to Â£599 whereas you're looking for Â£625 :?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

It looks a bit like KID


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

It looks a bit like "Smoker of monkey pole".(*)

(*) If you squint a bit.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Carlos said:


> On Sunday I'm taking my 130k Volvo to be detailed at the local Polish (that's Polish, not polishing) gaff.
> 
> Â£10 inside and out.


Damn Carlos, you beat me to it. My Focus was going to the Cosovan's (sp) in Werrington, I was going to photograph handing over a Â£10 :roll:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

b3ves said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > I have this for sale if you are interested
> ...


I knew this would open the "Private Plate" can of worms and you have actually gone on the the DVLA to look    .

Why does it matter where you buy it from, the price I have quoted includes the fees as does the DVLA. My plate is a low number and the general consensus is the lower the number the higher the price. As for the off topic nearly every post on this forum goes off topic so this is no different.

It was only a thought and I do not expect to be attacked for it and apart from that its none of your business


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

scavenger said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > On Sunday I'm taking my 130k Volvo to be detailed at the local Polish (that's Polish, not polishing) gaff.
> ...


Oh I didn't know you were local. Whereabouts in Werrington is the place? I use the one at the football ground, I've no idea if they are Poles, I just refer to them that way.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Oh I didn't know you were local. Whereabouts in Werrington is the place?


Mancetter Square. Drive down by the greasy Cafe on the corner and they are down the bottom on the left.

I have no idea if the Werrington ones are Cosavan's, I just refer to them that way too..!! :roll:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

jbell said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


That's your look out for blatantly plugging your for sale item on a completely unrelated thread. If you want to canvass the WRX owner, why didn't you just IM him instead of sharing it with everyone else?

If you want to know, the reason I checked is because it looked like a $hit load of money to me bearing in mind that currently I'm advertising a plate that I bought from DVLA for Â£699. I looked it up and then asked the question because I was curious. If you can sell it for that price, good for you.

At the end of that day, consider it additional free publicity


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> scavenger said:
> 
> 
> > Carlos said:
> ...


I tpp shall be popping down to 'Bubbles' for a quick hand job from my local friendly Kosovans.

Who says immigrants don't wanna work? :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BTW

Detailing = silly americanism.

Valeting = english (although obviously a legacy from our former French rulers.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

*deÂ·tail (d-tl, dtl) n.*
- An individual part or item; a particular.
- Particulars considered individually and in relation to a whole: careful attention to detail.
- A minor or an inconsequential item or aspect; a minutia: skipped the details to get to the main point.
- A minute or thorough treatment or account: went into detail about his travels.
- A discrete part or portion of a work, such as a painting, building, or decorative object, especially when considered in isolation.
- A representation of such a part or portion: a detail of a Rembrandt portrait illustrating the technique of chiaroscuro.
- A small elaborated element of a work of art, craft, or design.
- Such elements considered together: the intricate detail of a rococo altarpiece.
- The rendering of artistic detail: the fine detail of the painter's brushwork.
- The selection of one or more troops for a particular duty, usually a fatigue duty.
- The personnel so selected.
- The duty assigned: garbage detail.

*tr.v. deÂ·tailed, deÂ·tailÂ·ing, deÂ·tails (d-tl)*
- To report or relate minutely or in particulars.
- To name or state explicitly: detailed the charges against the defendant.
- To provide with artistic or decorative detail: detailed the quilt with colorful appliquÃ©.
- To select and dispatch for a particular duty.

Nope, no mention of car cleaning there. Anybody who isn't a yank (where this f*cking ridiculous phrase has come from!), who uses any of the words:

- detail
- detailing
- detailed

..... when talking about cleaning cars, is a complete


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Right then, I'm off for a WANK :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I have never cleaned a car in such a great detail to be able to justify the "detailing" word. :lol:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I have never cleaned a car in such a great detail to be able to justify the "detailing" word. :lol:


I think that must be where the term comes from, i.e. obsessive attention to detail. Makes me think of those concours events where they have mirrors to inspect the underside of the car - very sad and would no doubt have some of the designers turning in their graves. Compare that with Le Mans Classic Goodwood (either) or even the London to Brighton run for what cars are supposed to be used for, even in their old age.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Not to defend it etc. but it is now generally used to differentiate between basic valeting and a more skilled clean, swirl/scratch removal and sealing to help preserve the car's finish.

I'd also suggest there is a difference from detailing to the concours stuff. The concours stuff doesn't really relate to the real world as the cars are rarely used. I am told third-hand that the vintage Bentley concours competition got so hard to judge as all the competitors had their cars trailered in almost lab like conditions and placed at shows. So without warning the organisers gave them all a 50 mile drive to complete before 1 hours prep for the competition.

Aware that there are a few regular concours competitors on here I am sure they'll have there views on this (when they've finished their morning pie :wink

So anyways, each to there own


----------



## Dubnut (May 2, 2005)

Guys- - thanks for the feedback, particularly KM's gif following his entirely correct definition of the term ( the hand means 3 different types of beans - right?)  

The useage in this context was to denote that I had done something 1 step up form washing it (which i have done for years) and that some of the technique used was for the better, eg returning the finish to better than delivery and keeping it that way.

I will easily accept being thought of as sad if it keeps the car looking cleaner than the 95% on the road.

Agree with Damon, each to his own keep the eastern block busy if it makes more sense!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Dubnut said:


> Guys- - thanks for the feedback, particularly KM's gif following his entirely correct definition of the term ( the hand means 3 different types of beans - right?)
> 
> The useage in this context was to denote that I had done something 1 step up form washing it (which i have done for years) and that some of the technique used was for the better, eg returning the finish to better than delivery and keeping it that way.
> 
> ...


Anyway - it looks good for it.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Dubnut said:
> 
> 
> > Guys- - thanks for the feedback, particularly KM's gif following his entirely correct definition of the term ( the hand means 3 different types of beans - right?)
> ...


Indeed [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I'm only jealous because the paintwork of a Lotus isn't worth investing that kind of time and effort, since the hand laid GRP of the Exige has more ripples than a raspberry ripple


----------

